# Bacon jerky.....



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe everyone already knew and I’m the last to know....

I have been buying a new brand (around here) of beef jerky, called Trail's Best. Very good and priced low. Been getting it at WM.

Was in there today and found “Bacon Jerky”. 2.75 oz pack for about $3.50. Hickory smoked and a bit salty. Has a 6 month self life. Say can be frozen also. 

OH MY GOSH!!!! It's absolutely fabulous… Not that it’s a perfect substitute but I will go back and pick up a few packs to have on hand.

As much as I love regular jerky, even my homemade deer jerky, this stuff was right there at the top.

Anyone else hear of this?

Try it, if you like bacon, you’ll like it.

Jimmy


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Two words I love - 'bacon' and 'jerky' - found together.... is this nirvana?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My lord!!! Bacon jerky?! What mad genius!! I cant believe I have never thought of that! I must have it and will!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ok. Ive been to 3 stores and yet my craving for the aforementioned bacon jerky seems destined to go unsatisfied. The stars are lining up against me. Name brand?

This better not be some fairytale and a wild goose chase.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope it comes in IV form so I can consume it faster!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Ok. Ive been to 3 stores and yet my craving for the aforementioned bacon jerky seems destined to go unsatisfied. The stars are lining up against me. Name brand?
> 
> This better not be some fairytale and a wild goose chase.


Only saw it at Walmart. In yellow bag. Brand is Trails Best.

Jimmy


----------



## jadedsoul (Feb 15, 2012)

I love it! I have found it in Menards as well.


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

I had got some at cabelas a couple months ago and it is awesome. I know it's not good for me but what can I say nothing compares to Bacon jerky


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I've seen it at Cabelas and Bass Pro Shop. It is too expensive. Better to make your own.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok so I had to go searching on how to do this. These are the only 2 links I found for actual steps to doing it. I have a package og maple smoked I am going to give it a try. Not sure it I am going to bother with the seasoning from either site or just do it as is.

http://wellpreserved.ca/2011/11/19/how-to-make-candied-bacon-jerky-recipe/

http://wellpreserved.ca/2011/11/20/spicy-bacon-caramel-candy-recipe/


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

So I went for it, just used the maple smoked bacon as is, it's thinner then what they used in the link so I am hoping it doesn't take 60hrs. I could only fit 4 peices of bacon per tray. If I would have cut a piece in half I could have fit 5. Here's a pic.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> My lord!!! Bacon jerky?! What mad genius!! I cant believe I have never thought of that! I must have it and will!


Bacon is much too fatty to home dehydrate IMO. I would check the preservatives list on the package. vract:


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> Bacon is much too fatty to home dehydrate IMO. I would check the preservatives list on the package. vract:


I am hoping it will be fine to dehydrate, and as stated in the links I provided, it should be kept in the fridge. So far the best benifit is that my house smells so good! I am gonna have to come up with a bacon scented candle. DH would love that


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

You can find these in every public bathroom.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok 24 hrs later, starting to crisp up. The house smells amazing. I flipped them and they were stiff.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Hispoptart said:


> Ok 24 hrs later, starting to crisp up. The house smells amazing. I flipped them and they were stiff.


I would be very careful about posting your address after releasing these pics to the public. Very careful indeed.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

LOL Just wait till it's done!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well there are 3 WMs in my area, that are "sold out" of bacon jerky....

Can't imagine who bought it all....:dunno:

Jimmy


----------

